# Blue heart shaped Dianabols



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

I have recently bought some blue heart shaped dianabols and wondered what dosage they were and how many i should be taking per day, I was going to start on the pink tablets and take six a day but my dealer got me the blues ones instead. ps are they fake??

THANKS FOR THE HELP GUYS


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

They are 10mg m8 take 3 a day minimum imo


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

there 10mg

dosage is dependant on your experience/diet etc etc


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

its' hard to tell if they're fake or not...ask your source what mgs they are.....if he doesn't know..change source mate..


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

bassmonster said:


> its' hard to tell if they're fake or not...ask your source what mgs they are.....if he doesn't know..change source mate..


^^^^^ yeah that!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i had some of these about a year ago ...dont know what was in them but felt suicidal after 3 weeks and had constant flu symptoms .... threw the whole batch away

few othr guys have had similar experience on them .... dont know if they were effective as couldnt train on them


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

*If* they are genuine Danabol DS they are 10mg and very good.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i have these and are very good imo

yes there isabad batch floating around so glad i didnt get them haha i trust my source



any piks


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

My dealer says they are 10mg


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Graham-jack said:


> My dealer says they are 10mg


my dealer :whistling:

i have the same mate but mine came in a square tub with the holagram on it and the ds in also like a holagran and they come in 500s with this wid them














































picks are rubish sorry mate these are genuine thiland

urs seem to be very dark mate these are pail blue

thanks


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fvcking love those heart shapes.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

they do look yummy


----------



## ritch (May 10, 2010)

I've had a pack of these stashed away in case they were fake.

Got mine in thai too


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

are theythe same as above mate


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Fragjuice said:


> they do look yummy


x2.

Like sweeties.. mmmm. 

Why don't they make them a little more inconspicuous?... I'm gonna have a hard time convincing my mum they're multivitamins if she finds them :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

MillionG said:


> x2.
> 
> Like sweeties.. mmmm.
> 
> Why don't they make them a little more inconspicuous?... I'm gonna have a hard time convincing my mum they're multivitamins if she finds them :lol:


lol


----------

